# USDA Barbecue Safety



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2005)

My in-laws micro everything they take off the grill!!  I don't get it and I have refused to cook them anything they might do that to in the end!!  It's like sacreligious or something!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh yeah, that's right...just to make sure it's "*DONE*", right??  I YI YI!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 20, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> My in-laws micro everything they take off the grill!!  I don't get it and I have refused to cook them anything they might do that to in the end!!  It's like sacreligious or something!



Did they do this with the fish the other day???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2005)

No, not the fish...but if I wouldn't have been there maybe it would have found itself in there for a minuet or three!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2005)

Where the hell did you find these people? :?


----------



## ROB O (Jan 20, 2005)

OK so here's a true story.    

Back when I was in college  in Chicago I lived in a frat house.  Our cook was a wonderful woman from Alabama named Ruth.

Ruth used to make some of the most incredible deserts (her pineapple upside down cake was an absolute joy.) but what she would do to a piece of meat would tear your heart out.    She used to take her roasts out of the oven when they were black as coal and the insides were so grey they were practically white.   No red anywhere in the vicinity.


One evening I had mess duty and she asked me how the roast was.   Not wishing to offend I told her how much we all loved the meal and I paid a lot of attention to her pineapple upside down cake.  Kind of offhandedly I mentioned to her " ya know a couple of the guys were saying they might like a little red in their meat. "

Ruth wasn't offended and was very suprised that we might want red in it.  "Really... y'all like red in your meat?"  ---  Genuninely perplexed.   She said she'd never heard of that before and I made some kind of excuse about a few of us being easterners.   She said she thought that must be it and said she'd give it a try.


A few weeks later I was on commisary duty and Ruth was making a roast.   Yep.   There she was with a basting needle and about a quart of red water soluble food color........


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!  That's gooood!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats what you get for being a pansy and afraid to tell her what you really wanted   :-({|=


----------



## ROB O (Jan 20, 2005)

You're right Nick I should be more like you.   :smt064 

But then again you think it would've been a good idea to mess with the woman who cooked my food????    :vom:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 20, 2005)

A good case of the "shits " never hurt nobody!! :toimonster:


----------

